# Installing L bead on shower



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

How does this vinyl Shower bead install? Do I need glue, or just fill/finish with hot mud? 

Also, are staples intended to be used? Not sure I like the idea of staples through the fiberglass knowing there's roofing nails there as well.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

We use this.

http://www.trim-tex.com/products/drywall-accessories/commercial-beads/tear-away-beads/shower-bead/

Hopefully it helps.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's what I was trying to find, but nobody stocks it around here. Only the short 1"ish sized With the tear off. 

I haven't used vinyl in years and had issues with it. I'm not sure if it was install error or the 3m Home Depot glue, but it failed. I did find trim Tex at a local yard, but they only have the glue and a couple of beads. 

We shimmed the studs and lapped over flange, leaving some airspace against the finished edge of the tub. Could I just use T50 staples into the drywall until the glue sets so I don't hit the fiberglass? Or can I just bed it in durabond?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

We use the trim tex or 3m Spray 90 glue. Stainless steel t50 staples and regular mud. 

I forget, where in PA are you?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Why do you want L bead ? Flat tape and caulk. Don't over complicate things. 

If you must.......3/8" staples are the way to go. Tear away bead is not necessary and you still need to caulk it. 

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sure you've seen mushy or damaged drywall on a shower flange before. The bead creates a barrier and you caulk the plastic bead to the shower. 

Nice sharp line, I saw it in a hotel and figured out what it was. Around here, everyone just tapes them as well. This is the first non tile shower I have done in 5+ years, I figured I would try it out.


Scranton PA


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Gotcha. L bead away.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

A little to far to meet up for it.

I am in PA Wednesday but staying on the east coast.


----------



## ryan71 (Jan 25, 2016)

Google trim tex, they have a dealer near you.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Depot bead is up and coated with durabond. T50's did the trick. I ended up using 3M 90 adhesive, I had a can in my shop and figured I would try it. The 3M glue I had problems with previously was a different product. 

I will have my yard order me a box of shower bead from TT. Then I will have a lifetime supply for all the more fiberglass units we do.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm happy you're happy.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

philcav7 said:


> Depot bead is up and coated with durabond. T50's did the trick. I ended up using 3M 90 adhesive, I had a can in my shop and figured I would try it. The 3M glue I had problems with previously was a different product.
> 
> I will have my yard order me a box of shower bead from TT. Then I will have a lifetime supply for all the more fiberglass units we do.


For extra insurance, I like to throw mesh tape over any vinyl bead when using setting type compounds.


----------

